# Tax date for IPOs



## Austwide (17 May 2021)

What date is used for CGT for IPO purchases?

Is it the
Contract date
Payment date
The allocated date
The listing date
or some other date?

I assume it's the contract date as with real estate but would be disappointed to lose CGT discount based on an assumption.


----------



## Craton (27 May 2021)

It’s the date the shares are allocated to you, usually the listing date.


----------

